# 2001 golf 1. 8 t oil pressure light



## kristalnaucht (Nov 24, 2011)

When I'm driving at low speed for about 20 minutes ( 45 and under) my oil light comes on and stays on unless I'm at a a light. Once I turn the car off and let it sit for 30+ minutes it is fine for another 20 or so minutes and then the same thing happened. Any ideas? I'm running a stock NON-CHIPPED motor.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

Have you checked the oil? You could be low! Other suggestions would be the pressure sender (its located on the filter housing.)


----------



## kristalnaucht (Nov 24, 2011)

CapeGLS said:


> Have you checked the oil? You could be low! Other suggestions would be the pressure sender (its located on the filter housing.)


 oh yes LOL, I just did an oil change + oil pan re-seal and I check every time before I get in the car =) and OK ill check the sender, any thing else that might cause it? Oh and I use full synthetic 40w with full synthetic Lucas oil stabilizer

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------

